# flushing hydro



## dankbud420 (Dec 31, 2007)

im new to hydro and was wounduring when i flush my buds i give them straight water but do i cut the water off to let the roots get air like soil or ???????? any info would help


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 31, 2007)

excellent question, i'm waiting on the answer to that too...might also help if you describe what system your using.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 31, 2007)

this is my first hydro grow...


----------



## KADE (Jan 1, 2008)

just do whatever you are doing now.... just instead of adding nutes you would use plain ph'ed water or a flush/clearing solution.


----------



## ninfan77 (Jan 1, 2008)

I do a complete bucket change the last 3-5 days before harvest. Just plain ph adjusted water.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 4, 2008)

yessa boss flush that out good


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 4, 2008)

I do a regeneration so I dont bother to flush at all...I just add water and/or nutes to keep the ppm at 900 and ph at 5.5-5.8...

I use GH nutes 3 part flora series and omit the grow component altogether, use 8 ml micro and 16 ml bloom in each gallon of reverse osmosis (deionized) water, called the Lucas Formula...

I am on re-generation 4 now and my girl Snow White is just getting better each gen...I'm not sure this would be possible in soil, not enuf control of nutes I'd figger, but once you get it down, maybe even dirt farmers could do a regeneration ...


----------

